
Lee Sedol vs. AlphaGo. Google DeepMind Challenge Match #1 Livestream - Laremere
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8
======
clickok
And AlphaGo wins.

Unfortunately, while I could follow the tactical aspect, I'm not familiar
enough with the game to understand the grand strategy, so it was a bit of an
odd experience-- something complicated was happening, but even being familiar
with neural networks and reinforcement learning, I couldn't really appreciate
what was going on.

In contrast, Deep Blue was an impressive machine, but I understand that a
combination of game tree search with position evaluation could allow you to
evaluate each move in enough detail to decide whether it was "good" or "bad".
Here, we have a massive neural network developed by one of the companies on
the cutting edge of both research and hardware to produce something that is
able to beat even the best humans in a game with a much higher branching
factor. I can imagine doing a primitive sort of tree-search by hand with chess
using Deep Blue's evaluation heuristics; doing even a few forward propagations
through AlphaGo's value network using pen-and-paper would probably consume
more time than was allotted for the match.

------
dzdt
Its clear neither of the commentators knows anything about AI. I wish they
would talk about the strategy, what they do know.

~~~
taneq
I'm more interested in the fact that they clearly consider the AI to be on par
with Lee Sedol, and halfway through they started referring to AlphaGo as 'he'
rather than 'it'.

Everything I've read about the Deep Blue games described the computer playing
in a very mechanical way, quite differently to what you'd expect from a human
grandmaster. AlphaGo seems to play qualitatively very much like a human
player.

------
tvvocold
Poll: Who are you rooting for in the Lee Sedol vs. AlphaGo match?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11250806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11250806)

